# swapper error



## nedry (Oct 15, 2016)

Hello during a compile of xorg and several hours of successful compiling, half way through I have encountered swapper error as shown below.






I have plenty of RAM, i have assigned 10gb of RAM and 4GB of swap space. The whole system is now unusable, I can login to the console but if i type `bsdinfo` or any other command, the binary does not load and execute. It looks like i will have to reboot.
nedry


----------



## nedry (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh Dear !!! even `reboot` wont work!!!!, Looks like a hard reset is needed, I do hope the file-systems survive.
nedry


----------

